
Elon Musk's twitter gets hacked - abigger87
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1283495825998520320
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275).

